# GENTOO 2004

## Snappy

Qualcuno mi sà dire dove posso trovarlo?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## darksides

Credo che dovrai aspettare ancora un po', leggi qua nella tabella:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/

----------

## paolo

Cosa te ne fai?  :Smile: 

Non hai già una Gentoo?

Paolo

----------

## Phemt

piccola nota polemica...

questa numerazione nuova mi fa accaponare la pelle...  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> piccola nota polemica...
> 
> questa numerazione nuova mi fa accaponare la pelle... 

 

Imho è molto più logica di quella "normale" che adottano le altre distro, sempre che se si conosca la filosofia di Gentoo. Le versioni in Gentoo non hanno senso, mentre delle release "periodiche" sono molto più chiare e coerenti.

----------

## xlyz

forse phemt ci vede delle analogie con il sistema di branding di una nota software house di Redmond   :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> forse phemt ci vede delle analogie con il sistema di branding di una nota software house di Redmond  

 

beh, come si fa a non vederle  :Wink:  ?

Ad ogni modo, preferivo i vari 1.4.x.12-beta2  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## emix

Secondo me è una delle cose più giuste che potevano fare... almeno così le versioni avranno un senso... E poi siamo avanti rispetto alla concorrenza, noi siamo al 2004, loro sono fermi al 2003  :Cool: Last edited by emix on Sun Dec 14, 2003 1:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xlyz

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> beh, come si fa a non vederle  ?Coda

 

beh, sai, a stare la' in alto, nell'empireo dei mod, con così poco ossigeno ...   :Razz: 

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> beh, sai, a stare la' in alto, nell'empireo dei mod, con così poco ossigeno ...  

 

Oppure avendo così poco a che fare con windows ci si dimentica che esiste...  :Wink: 

/me che non ha nessuna "ansia da confronto con altri OS"

Ma poi windows non ha cambiato denominazione, passando a XP e sigle varie?  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me sinceramente del nome non e' che mi interessi tanto; gentoo 2004 

gentoo-1.4.X.kasl che cambia alla fine e' sempre gentoo.

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *xlyz wrote:*   beh, sai, a stare la' in alto, nell'empireo dei mod, con così poco ossigeno ...   
> 
> Oppure avendo così poco a che fare con windows ci si dimentica che esiste... 
> 
> /me che non ha nessuna "ansia da confronto con altri OS"

 

risposta in 4 minuti??? e chi sei??? ho hai messo un demone sul server che ti avvisa?   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## matteo*

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ad ogni modo, preferivo i vari 1.4.x.12-beta2 
> 
> 

 

confermo, forse sarà solo abitudine, ma la versione indicata con l'anno anche io la vedo troppo legata a win (95,98,2000,2003.....) quindi preferivo quella attuale, ma mi accontenterò..

----------

## Yota_VGA

Pure a me da un certo fastidio, ma sinceramente chi se ne frega, alla fin fine. Gentoo è gentoo anche se lo chiamano pippo (a quando il nome pippo gentoo?)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ^Sporting^

Io credo che noi avremo un ''2004'' che funziona, invece che un ''95/98/2000/ect ect'' che vanno a stento e zoppicando..   :Laughing: 

----------

## popposoft

La cosa bella (per la serie piuttosto che niente è meglio piuttosto) è che avremo una bella numerazione ogni anno... almeno non sentiremo cagnacci che diranno "oh, ce l'hai windows 99, 2001, ecc ecc"  :Razz: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

imho a me sta bene anche gentoo 2004 alla finfine usare una release di un so chiamata nel 2004 nel 2004 mi fa star bene  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *popposoft wrote:*   

> La cosa bella (per la serie piuttosto che niente è meglio piuttosto) è che avremo una bella numerazione ogni anno... almeno non sentiremo cagnacci che diranno "oh, ce l'hai windows 99, 2001, ecc ecc" 
> 
> imho a me sta bene anche gentoo 2004 alla finfine usare una release di un so chiamata nel 2004 nel 2004 mi fa star bene 

 

pienamente d'accordo al di là di qualsiasi discorso 2004 si/no  :Cool: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Anche secondo me fa troppo M$...e poi nn è del tutto vero che Microsoft adesso usa le sigle, WinZ 2003 Server ce l'ha ancora l'anno..

Secondo me potevano continuare con le sigle tipo gentoo 2.0 -> 2.1 e via.. è più bello e più pratico..

Se devono fare degli aggiornamenti ai pacchetti adesso si le release si chiamano 1.4-rc2 ecc.. con il nuovo nome come sarà

Gentoo 2004 Service Pack 1? 

brrrrrr.... rabbrividiamo....

----------

## popposoft

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> [cut] il nuovo nome come sarà
> 
> Gentoo 2004 Service Pack 1? 

 

non credo... forse al massimo Gentoo 2004 rc1

ma posso sempre sbagliarmi  :Wink: 

----------

## Samos87

```

Release name    Release date

Gentoo Linux 2004    January 2004

Gentoo Linux 2004.1    April 2004

Gentoo Linux 2004.2    July 2004

Gentoo Linux 2004.3    October 2004

```

Da quanto ho capito metteranno .1 .2 ecc   :Confused: 

A me piaceva più la numerazione vecchia...   :Shocked: 

----------

## micron

 *Samos87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Release name    Release date
> ...

 

Pure a me fa abbstanza schifo... mi ricorda troppo il noto os di M$...  :Shocked: 

Avrei preferito mantenere lo schema passato, è molto più comodo e coerente con un modello di sviluppo...

Ma non potevano fare un sondaggio tra i vari utenti?!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

(... oppure me lo sono perso?!)

----------

## Beelzebubba

Secondo me bisogna prendere un po' più alla leggera questa storia del nome: pensiamola come un chiaro sfottò ai SO del signor Bill!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

Saluti a tutti dalla magica cs.UniBo.it!!!

P.S.: stiamo convincendo il nostro responsabile di rete a mettere in piedi un bel cluster Gentoo amministrato da noi studenti, magari ci scappa anche un server rsync, prima però dobbiamo passare bene il suo "semplicissimo" esame di SO...   :Crying or Very sad: 

"Che Dio ci aiuti"...   :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

ma volete mettere una bella "woody" o una "potato"?

basta coi numeri! usiamo la fantasia!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## micron

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> ma volete mettere una bella "woody" o una "potato"?
> 
> basta coi numeri! usiamo la fantasia!!  

 

Piuttosto che usare una numerazione in stile M$... meglio un cattivissimo "Sid"  :Laughing: 

PS: per chi non lo sapesse Sid è il bambino cattivo di Toy Story  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> ma volete mettere una bella "woody" o una "potato"?
> 
> basta coi numeri! usiamo la fantasia!!  

 

Un punto a favore di debian.

----------

## popposoft

non vorrei sembrare pignolo, ma anche micro$oft usa dei nomi di fantasia per "numerare" le versioni... anche se a volte lascia l'anno di produzione...

mi ricordo se non sbaglio "Chicago" per win 98

per non parlare poi del futuro "Longhorn"

ci fu anche un "Whistler" ma non vorrei dire boiate.... 

alla fin fine anche Debian abbina al "nome" di versione anche il numero (come è giusto)...

non so... dal canto mio non so più da che parte stare, ma appoggio in pieno chi ha parlato di sondaggio mancato... potevano sondare tra gli afficionados!!!  :Razz: 

----------

## xlyz

il doppio nome lo usano quasi tutti (numero e nome di fantasia)

ma qui stiamo parlando di nome "ufficiale", e per quello quasi tutti usano solo i numeri, con le ridicole rincorse che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> qui stiamo parlando di nome "ufficiale", e per quello quasi tutti usano solo i numeri, con le ridicole rincorse che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti

 

Stranamente tra le eccezioni presupposte dal tuo "quasi" ci sta la apple con il suo "zoo": puma, jaguar, panther etc 

Sempre un passo avanti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## matteo*

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piuttosto che usare una numerazione in stile M$... meglio un cattivissimo "Sid" 
> 
> PS: per chi non lo sapesse Sid è il bambino cattivo di Toy Story 

 

e io che pensavo che alla debian erano cosi punk da averla intitolata in onore di Sid, il bassista del sex pistols!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## hardskin1

 *matteo* wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e io che pensavo che alla debian erano cosi punk da averla intitolata in onore di Sid, il bassista del sex pistols!!!  

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Usare solo il nome e' problematico: un numero si ricorda e si capisce piu' facilmente (ad esempio, non saprei dire l'ultima versione di debian, ma di redhat si).

E cmq: l'importante e' che non facciano cose del tipo "Gentoo 2004 SE"   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> E cmq: l'importante e' che non facciano cose del tipo "Gentoo 2004 SE"   

 

cavolo, speriamo di no! Molto meglio Gentoo 2004 XP Home Edition  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## lu_zero

vedetela cosi`:

gentoo verra` rilasciata come cd di installazione grp e quant'altro ogni 3 mesi. Il modo piu' sensato di tenere traccia della cosa qual e'? ovviamente dire gentoo del tale anno/tale mese (ok, gentoo raccolta 2004 primavera potrebbe essere piu` divertente ma e' MOLTO etilista).

Quindi alla fine e` venuto fuori gentoo 2004.0 .1 .2 .3 etc etc etc.

point release et similia NON dovrebbero uscire a meno di disastri colossali o innovazioni strepitose.

Ammetto che una delle cose che mi piacerebbe provare e' fare i cd con la data di rilascio e quella di scadenza ("da consumarsi preferibilmente entro e non oltre l'Aprile del 2004")

/me non teneva conto del fattore M$...

----------

## shev

 *lu_zero wrote:*   

> vedetela cosi`:

 

Mi vengono sempre i brividi quando leggo i messaggi di uno sviluppatore rivolto a noi comuni mortali... ehm, a voi comuni mortali  :Laughing: 

Per curiosità lu_zero, già che ci siamo, cosa credi penserebbe Robbins del Gechi e delle sue finalità (se non hai seguito basta che leggi la bozza del manifesto in uno dei topic sticky in questo forum italian)? Dici che ci darebbe la sua benedizione? 

Grazie per l'ottimo lavoro che tu e gli altri developer avete fatto e farete  :Wink: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *lu_zero wrote:*   

> vedetela cosi`:
> 
> 

 

[OT]

Scusa lu_zero... ma non e' che tu lavoravi anche ad un emulatore playstation.... o sono io che ho le idee confuse????

[/OT]

Riguardo la numerazione, non vedo dove stia il problema!

Cosi' se ti scrichi un cd sai se e' roba obsoleta (spesso mi chiedono se va bene installare una red hat 7.1 o unsa suse 7 sul loro nuovo pc..... se ci fosse scritto suse 1999 non ci penserebbero nemmeno e andrebbero dritti dritti a prendere l'ultima versione!) o nuova!

Ciao!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Riguardo la numerazione, non vedo dove stia il problema!
> 
> Cosi' se ti scrichi un cd sai se e' roba obsoleta (spesso mi chiedono se va bene installare una red hat 7.1 o unsa suse 7 sul loro nuovo pc..... se ci fosse scritto suse 1999 non ci penserebbero nemmeno e andrebbero dritti dritti a prendere l'ultima versione!) o nuova!

 

Questo discorso vale solo in parte per gentoo. Se aggiorni regolarmente gentoo non e' che ti interessa tanto la numerazione. Quella e' fatta sopratutto per chi usa i pacchetti GRP (o GPR non ricordo mai).

----------

## HexDEF6

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo discorso vale solo in parte per gentoo. Se aggiorni regolarmente gentoo non e' che ti interessa tanto la numerazione. Quella e' fatta sopratutto per chi usa i pacchetti GRP (o GPR non ricordo mai).

 

Ma infatti secondo il tutto e' utile per fare la prima e unica (a differenza di altri os dove l'installazione bisogna farla regolarmente!) installazzione....

Non avevo nemmeno pensato agli aggiornamenti via grp per chi non ha una ADSL (o non ha voglia di ricompilare)....

Ciao

----------

